# Linux bootet nicht...



## Flenor Eldar (17. Oktober 2009)

Sers,

en Kumpel hat mir nen "Live USB-Stick" mit Linux Ubuntu erstellt. Bei ihm Bootet es Super, ebenso wie bei meiner Schwester. Nur bei meinem PC nicht. Wenn ich im Schnellbootmenü auf alles drauf geh, was mit USB zu tuen hat, überspringt er es einfach und bootet Windows, bzw die Festplatte. Motherboard ist ein Gigabyt GA-M720-US3.

Ich hoffe jmd kann mir helfen!!

Gruß F.E.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

Kuck mal im Bios ob "Boot from USB" (oder so ähnlich) aktiviert ist. Ich hab jetzt selber kein Gigabyte Board, aber das müsste in einem Untermenu "Boot" oder so sein.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

ok danke überprüf ich dann mal


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

ok, hab das problem gefunden und behoben. Wenn ich Linux jz Testen will, da kommt dann immer so en haufen Error zeugs. En kumpel von mir meint das liegt am kernel. Kann das wirklich sein und wie siehts dann aus mit Linux.


Gibts eign ne möglichkeit en Vollwertiges "Live Linux" zu erstellen, das auf einem USB-Stick, Externe HDD o.ä. liegt und an jedem PC gebootet werden kann?


----------



## midnight (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

Natürlich gibts sowas. MIt NetBootIn kannst du fast jede Distribution auf nen USB-Stick bannen.

Was für Fehler hast du da? Hast du überhaupt ein Interesse die zu lösen oder willste gleich was neues probieren?

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

Interesse hab ich schon, aber en Vollwertiges BO wäre auch nicht verkehrt...

Mein problem ist grad, das mein Computer Linux nicht booten kann...

Ich zitier mal von meinem Kumpel:


> das live ubuntu/der kernel davon kann, aus welchem grund auch immer, deine hardware nicht zum laufen bringen..


----------



## cookiebrandt (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

Wenn du etwas live testen willst, kannst du auch mal Knoppix und/oder Kanotix ausprobieren. Waren früher so die beliebtesten Live-Linux-Distris.

MfG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

erm kenn ich jz nicht... NetBootIn, wie genau wirkt das und funzt das?

Ich will ja eign schon en richtiges Linux...

Und Live Testen will ich ja gar nix, das is grad nur meine einzigste möglichkeit, kein BO installiern zu müssen...


----------



## midnight (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Linux Bootet nicht....*

Du startest das Programm, suchst die ne Distribution aus (das Programm kann sie laden oder du kannst ne .iso angeben) und dann wählst du einen leeren USB-Stick aus. Dann lässt du das Programm ein wenig ackern. Wenn es fertig ist, kannst du vom USB-Stick booten.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Oktober 2009)

aha, hast du auch nen downlaod link?


----------



## midnight (18. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich fings grad auch nicht. Nanü. An sich wars der erste Google-Eintrag, wollt schon meckern. Ich such mal...

ARGH: es heißt UnetBootin...
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Oktober 2009)

ok thx, werde ich dann ausprobieren


----------

